# Tweaking look/feel for Bulls forum



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Please pardon the radical changes you'll see as I try out different things.

If you have suggestions, like what you see or like what you saw (and I took out), post here.

Basically, I'm looking to do something with the Bulls' team colors, black and red.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Please pardon the radical changes you'll see as I try out different things.
> 
> If you have suggestions, like what you see or like what you saw (and I took out), post here.
> 
> Basically, I'm looking to do something with the Bulls' team colors, black and red.


I see what you're going for, but it's just too abrasive. I can't imagine how red, black, and white could not be hard to look at.

Keep trying things out for now, but I don't think I can take it for too long!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Still think the blue looked better DaBullz. Not your fault. Red is tough.

I'm thinking burnt umber.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Still think the blue looked better DaBullz. Not your fault. Red is tough.
> 
> I'm thinking burnt umber.


I kinda like it the way it is now.

Too bright a red does hurt the eyes.

Red also gets people excited. ;-)

I'm experimenting with customizing the forums here, before I go and do up the other team forums.

The problem with blue is it makes the site look like out-of-the-box vbulletin.

If you have colors you want me to try, post 'em here, in the form #rrggbb

The banner graphic is one I threw together. We'll surely get some artist to do us a really nice one.


----------



## Jim Ian (Aug 6, 2002)

I think maybe it's just a bit too much red. I've always found red print to just be a bit too much. The boarders don't look bad in red (IMO), but maybe a standard black print (for the links) would be better. Some pages are REALLY red (The main Bulls page with multiple links comes to mind as being just a bit red).

I like the new look though, props to whoever was/is involved.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

I still think pink against black looks a little strange. 

You know what might be a nice color option as opposed to the pink, IMO? As I'm writing the reply, the color of the reply box is a nice beige. I'm looking at the RGB color options, and I can't really tell which one it is. Maybe FDF5E6 or EEE8CD. Give one or both of those a shot for me. Or, even better, if you know what the color scheme of the reply box is, try that.

BTW, I think the slightly darker red you have selected as the main color looks nice. 

Thanks. I'm sorry if I'm being annoying!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I think this looks awesome, the red box around the Quick Reply feature may be a little too much though


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Are you going to do this for all the forums DaBullz?

-Petey


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

looks pretty good in red black and blue DaBullz!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

You got the colors down fine. The only thing I don't like is the Bulls picture on the left side of the banner that flashed yellow. That is ugly. Otherwise the rest is great.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Petey said:


> Are you going to do this for all the forums DaBullz?
> 
> -Petey


Every forum but New Jersey's.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I like the look.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

how did i become an equipment manager? Eggselent


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

fleetwood macbull said:


> how did i become an equipment manager? Eggselent


Somebody's has to do it. Might as well be you.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> Every forum but New Jersey's.


I was going to put something together.



You are a meanie truebluefan.

-Petey


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I like it... looks cool. I like how the forum gets its own banner too.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Petey said:


> Are you going to do this for all the forums DaBullz?
> 
> -Petey


Yes... well...

Certainly the team forums and then the more popular other ones.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

I still am not a fan of the pinkish color. Is anyone with me? If not, then I will concede, DaBullz.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

fleetwood macbull said:


> how did i become an equipment manager? Eggselent


My bags are at the curb. My socks and jocks need to be cleaned.

Take care of it, would you?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> I still am not a fan of the pinkish color. Is anyone with me? If not, then I will concede, DaBullz.


If anything, the pink should be more white.

It's #ffcccc right now. 

Also fixed the red around the editor.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> I still am not a fan of the pinkish color. Is anyone with me? If not, then I will concede, DaBullz.


I am with you 100%, DMD.

And the red trim around the quick reply box gives me vertigo.

I wish the "Chicago Bulls / "No (more) excuses" / BasketballBoards.net" header could be at least 50% smaller, too.

I am completely thrilled with the rest of things, though. It's really cool.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> If anything, the pink should be more white.
> 
> It's #ffcccc right now.
> 
> Also fixed the red around the editor.


Can you try one of the whites, like maybe FFF5EE? Then I'll stop this, I promise! Still a little too much Valentine's Day for me.

edit: a brighter white is: FFFAFA

You're the man for getting this all together DaBullz?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Can you try one of the whites, like maybe FFF5EE? Then I'll stop this, I promise! Still a little too much Valentine's Day for me.
> 
> You're the man for getting this all together DaBullz?


Done.

I have a lot of other things to do with this page.

Links to:
Trade Checker
CBA FAQ
Patricia's Salary Data
Basketball-Reference.com (stats)
(those above go on all pages)

nba.com bulls' page
espn.com bulls' page
yahoo sports bulls' page
cbs.sportsline bulls' page
sun-times bulls' page
tribune bulls' page
(just for bulls' site)

Any other links, please suggest 'em


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Done.
> 
> I have a lot of other things to do with this page.
> 
> ...


Draftcity maybe? You might consider a link to hoopshype's salary pages, maybe a link to trade checker, although that takes us to realgm and I don't know if that's Kosher or not.

Thanks DaBullz, I like this color better. If I was going to be completely honest, I would say it still looks a little pink to me, and I might recommend FFFAFA, but if you're done I totally understand.

I'm learning a lot about jazz arranging at grad school this year. As you can imagine, I am kind of obsessed with revising my arrangements until they are perfect. Past a certain point in time, they don't get better anymore, just different.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

truebluefan said:


> Somebody's has to do it. Might as well be you.












great! I only want some fries!!!


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

I like the way it looks at the moment MUCH better than the blue. :twocents:


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

Daily Herald: http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/index.asp

Daily Southtown: http://www.dailysouthtown.com/index/dspro.html

HoopsHype: http://www.hoopshype.com/

ComcastSportsNet: http://chicago.comcastsportsnet.com/

BTW, I really like the look...and even more importantly, the speed of the board overall. Great job, DaBullz, and everyone else who made it happen!


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

Now, if there was some way to incorporate a few of the LuvaBulls into the site...









This is Dinna. Hey DaBullz, notice her occupation in her Bulls bio???
http://www.nba.com/bulls/dance/dinna_0405.html


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I like the blue, even though it doesn't necessarily follow the color scheme of the rest of the forum. If we kept the blue for the threads on all the boards, it would at least give some continuity between forums.

I liked some of the pinks used in your rough drafts (didn't see what shades you were working on last night). If we do end up using pinks instead of the blues, I'd prefer a very pale, very subltle shade. We don't want it looking like a valentine.


----------



## Qwst25 (Apr 24, 2004)

The site looks terrific, great job.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

i like the top of the forum w/o the regular bbb.net banner. GO BULLS!

am thinking how GREAT *"Blood on the Horns"* would look as the (it almost won!) slogan. though maybe a static bulls logo would look better and not the flashing yellow horned one, but no biggie. 

 

overall: i do think the size of the type in the quote should be modified to be slightly smaller than the reply text - it was easier to differentiate in the old format.

and how about making the sticky "thumbtack" a bit larger - so it's easier to see. 

quick reply box (i'm with scott may on this one) could lose the borders to make it cleaner looking.

still having trouble seeing most of the smilies.

all that said, _fantastic_ behind the scenes work, dabullz. REALLY appreciated. site is working SO much faster!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Kismet said:


> Now, if there was some way to incorporate a few of the LuvaBulls into the site...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Dang. She is p pp ppp ppp pr pr pretty!!!.


----------



## Qwst25 (Apr 24, 2004)

mizenkay said:


> am thinking how GREAT *"Blood on the Horns"* would look as the (it almost won!) slogan.


I was thinking the same thing, as soon as I saw it.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> overall: i do think the size of the type in the quote should be modified to be slightly smaller than the reply text - it was easier to differentiate in the old format.
> 
> and how about making the sticky "thumbtack" a bit larger - so it's easier to see.
> 
> quick reply box (i'm with scott may on this one) could lose the borders to make it cleaner looking.


DaBullz, I'm sure you'll soon tire of us all art-directing this project for you, so please feel free to tell us when you've had enough.

HOWEVER, I have to put in one more plea for a creamier outer white. I don't know if it's because of the neighboring bold blood-red element or what, but it's still looking pinkish to me.

Thanks!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ScottMay said:


> DaBullz, I'm sure you'll soon tire of us all art-directing this project for you, so please feel free to tell us when you've had enough.
> 
> HOWEVER, I have to put in one more plea for a creamier outer white. I don't know if it's because of the neighboring bold blood-red element or what, but it's still looking pinkish to me.
> 
> Thanks!


lol. i am a former advertising art director, so i guess i can't help it!

(the "pink" doesn't really bother me)

SEMI-OT: all this fine tuning of the site reminded me of some (lame) jokes we used to tell back at the agency:

_Q:how many copywriters does it take to change a lightbulb?
A: i'm not changing a ****ing thing!

Q: how many art directors does it take to change a lightbulb?
A: does it have to be a lightbulb?_

ok, carry on.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Man the new Bullsboard design is amazing! very very good work!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> DaBullz, I'm sure you'll soon tire of us all art-directing this project for you, so please feel free to tell us when you've had enough.
> 
> HOWEVER, I have to put in one more plea for a creamier outer white. I don't know if it's because of the neighboring bold blood-red element or what, but it's still looking pinkish to me.
> 
> Thanks!


The forum is OUR forum, not mine. I see making adjustments like you ask for as similar to making posts. So I'll try whatever people want to see, and if they like it, it stays, if not, it goes.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

This picture would be sickkk at the top instead of the flashing one.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The page background is pure white.


----------



## SpartanBull (Oct 12, 2003)

The pure white looks great to me, as does the entire Bulls forum. Nice job.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Definately no longer safe for quick peeks at work.

These colors are screaming.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

The current color scheme is OK.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Kismet said:


> Daily Herald: http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/index.asp
> 
> Daily Southtown: http://www.dailysouthtown.com/index/dspro.html
> 
> ...


Thanks, Kismet. I'll be using those links for sure. If you have any more, let me know.

I'd love to use the lovabulls pix if we can get permission to use 'em.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

don't know about the luvabull idea, we will probaly only get permission to use the one that looks like a man.

btw, where are you going to put all those links?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> don't know about the luvabull idea, we will probaly only get permission to use the one that looks like a man.
> 
> btw, where are you going to put all those links?


Either down the side or across the top. Down the side lets me put up almost infinite number of links, but would make the forum columns and post viewing columns narrower.

Or maybe another pulldown javascript menu


----------



## SpartanBull (Oct 12, 2003)

"Or maybe another pulldown javascript menu"

IMO this would be better than narrowing the post columns


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

SpartanBull said:


> "Or maybe another pulldown javascript menu"
> 
> IMO this would be better than narrowing the post columns


Me, too, but it'd have to be done in a few places. THe viewforum code, the viewthread code, and so on. THe menus are different for each one. 

But across the top or down the left is easy and I can do it in one place...

Doing the menus would be kinda fun, tho, so...


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

I'm really liking the changes done to this site. Especially this Bulls forum. It really helps distinguish each team forum. Great work, DaBullz.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

I wish we could have the old boards back! 

Im tired of all the red "X" and missing posts. After all, its a message board. We dont get together to put smileys or have special features to play with, we log on here to talk basketball.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

El Chapu said:


> I wish we could have the old boards back!
> 
> Im tired of all the red "X" and missing posts. After all, its a message board. We dont get together to put smileys or have special features to play with, we log on here to talk basketball.


I'm not aware of any posts missing...

I'm going to fix the avatars problem, SOON.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

DaBullz said:


> I'm not aware of any posts missing...
> 
> I'm going to fix the avatars problem, SOON.


No problem, they arent bad either, but when you get too familiar with something.....Also, when you open a thread it keeps adding posts as if they were images. So you open one, and there are 3 messages, then 5, then 6 and it keeps getting bigger.

Still, props for trying to improve our life on these boards.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

What about pictures we have of Bulls players we took? Can we use those for the design on this site? Scheme looks great.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

What you've got now looks damn good to me


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Looks good to me, DaBullz. 

Thank you.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

This is the first pass, folks. Next pass is going to be another major improvement.


----------



## Qwst25 (Apr 24, 2004)

DaBullz said:


> This is the first pass, folks. Next pass is going to be another major improvement.


Aw man, the suspense is going to kill me.  
Great job so far, can't wait to see whats next.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

It's gonna take a lot of getting used to for me. I'm one of the (few?) that really appreciated the cool (color wise, as in not warm colors) look of the site, and how clean it was. The red already bothers me, it's not particularily a color I like to look at when reading... very blood feel right now.

Sorry I can't give you positive remarks, but... I just don't really like it


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

WTF!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

Bulls4Life said:


> WTF!!!!!!!!


Wow, even expressing anger in this new format is cartoonish.


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

airety said:


> It's gonna take a lot of getting used to for me. I'm one of the (few?) that really appreciated the cool (color wise, as in not warm colors) look of the site, and how clean it was. The red already bothers me, it's not particularily a color I like to look at when reading... very blood feel right now.
> 
> Sorry I can't give you positive remarks, but... I just don't really like it


Thank you for expressing my feeling for me!
 
If only my therapist were this insightful.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Petey's suggestion of links to free 24/7 streaming porn on every page has been shot down.

sorry, guys.


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

hey, it's sat. nite and i ben drinking so i'm no t trying to insult anyone here for the fine work they've done. I do like the artwork at the top of the page.
:greatjob:
But maybe, just maybe, you should be like Coca-Cola (TM) and give each user the option of either the new stylish version or the "classic" original version of the website. Sort of like choosing a skin for the website like you do for windows media player. 

I don't even know if that's possible so let's have a vote or something.

I don't Know.


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Petey's suggestion of links to free 24/7 streaming porn on every page has been shot down.
> 
> sorry, guys.



Whaaaaat?????


In that case, you need to get rid of that avatar of yours!

lol


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

OK, going to start playing with menus. The HTML for the pages may be broken for a few seconds at a time if I make a mistake here or there. Hopefully you won't see it ;-)

In any case, I'm not sure people are going to like the way I lay these out. If it's an issue, I can work on other layouts.

So don't get pissed at me while I experiment, ok?

Regards,


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Adding the Links just blows this away. Seriously.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm done for today. You guys are my guinna pigs. I did the links on the left so we could put as many good/useful ones there as we want.

Each forum mod, or the posters who frequent the forums can request links be added, re-arranged, etc.

Thumbs up?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Tell me if you want me to do this for the Dallas forum (get the links)


----------



## Qwst25 (Apr 24, 2004)

Is Reiner going to get any props in the links?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

DaBullz, as spongyfungy suggested way back in May, you should have a scrolling side bar that moves vertically with the cursor. Here's the thread.. 


spongyfungy said:


> If I may suggest something, If you can put a script, DHTML or java, that'll push the ads on the left down as you browse would be fine and will get more hits. The white space on the left as you're browsing down, would be such a waste





spongyfungy said:


> One last option. DHTML
> 
> http://www.dynamicdrive.com/dynamicindex1/staticmenu.htm


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I think you nailed the layout on the head. Nice clean, I'll see if I can find anymore Bulls links though.


----------



## Qwst25 (Apr 24, 2004)

Celts11 said:


> DaBullz, as spongyfungy suggested way back in May, you should have a scrolling side bar that moves vertically with the cursor. Here's the thread..


I think that idea is cool; but it's also a bit distracting when you scroll down while trying to read.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

i love the work you've done on this dabullz. the links on the side are a brilliant idea! (poor jared reiner!)...

i think the layout of the page works really well!

thumbs way up!

still not seeing ANY smilies, and i miss the red dancing banana even though i rarely used it, i like knowing that i could at any time!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> i love the work you've done on this dabullz. the links on the side are a brilliant idea! (poor jared reiner!)...
> 
> i think the layout of the page works really well!
> 
> ...


I figure the links are way better than those adhearus ads that were there on the old site.

I happen to really like the way you click on a player's name and get his nba.com page. And that nba.com pages looks awesome, too.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

:gbanana: nfire: :yes:  :wink: :makeout: :spam: ity: :whaasup: :jump: :rbanana: :guitar: :mob: :ttiwwp: :twave:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

how come i don't see any of those smilies? is it my browser? i run on safari, mac OSX.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

You don't see the smilies in my post?

Or to pick and choose from?

If the latter, I just fixed the smilies and avatars features that have been broken for a couple of days...


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> You don't see the smilies in my post?
> 
> Or to pick and choose from?
> 
> If the latter, I just fixed the smilies and avatars features that have been broken for a couple of days...


i see the smilies you posted. and now i (finally) do see the smilies to choose from. but i hadn't before.

thanks dabullz. you get TWO red bananas!


:rbanana: :rbanana:


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

Love the new site!! What a great idea to put the links to the left. What about an 82games.com link. People around here seem to like that one when it suits them. :| :biggrin:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Your wink smilie still looks like garbage. Sorry man, I hate to be a pain. :biggrin: (oh this one too) ;-)


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

badfish said:


> Love the new site!! What a great idea to put the links to the left. What about an 82games.com link. People around here seem to like that one when it suits them. :| :biggrin:


Link added.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

BTW, every new menu or feature you add scares me, because I might not be able to view the site on my Palm Treo cellphone. So far, so good! (And believe me, I spend a lot of time looking at this board on my phone. OK, I'm a dork, but we're way past that at this point.)

As for more links, how about our friends at Draftcity, maybe even the humorists over at nbadraft.net. When the time comes, I will be spending time over both those places. 

As for the smilies, I have a couple of requests. I'm not sure I want to look at the puking smilie every time I make a post. If we're only able to look at eight of them initially, might I recommend this group:

:biggrin: 
 
:yes: 
:no: 
:laugh: 
:wink: 
 
 

Sorry to say, but I think the banana is used less than these guys. We can search for the rest.

Is this something you can choose?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> BTW, every new menu or feature you add scares me, because I might not be able to view the site on my Palm Treo cellphone. So far, so good! (And believe me, I spend a lot of time looking at this board on my phone. OK, I'm a dork, but we're way past that at this point.)
> 
> As for more links, how about our friends at Draftcity, maybe even the humorists over at nbadraft.net. When the time comes, I will be spending time over both those places.
> 
> ...


We can do these things.

(The smiley order is fixed as you requested)


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> We can do these things.
> 
> (The smiley order is fixed as you requested)


I don't know if those are the eight best ones, but they're all pretty useful.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> I don't know if those are the eight best ones, but they're all pretty useful.


Yes, useful.

I like that they're also narrow and don't animate across the page. This makes the smilies part of the editor narrow.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

This site is really becoming more and more amazing. Thank you, DaBullz.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Yeah, this version of vBulletin has MANY new features, is way faster, and is highly customizable.

We had a choice of keeping the v2 software, which isn't being supported well anymore, or going to the v3 and moving forward with it, at the time of the move.

I realize that some people were very comfortable with the way the old site worked, and there'd be some resistance to change, but in the short run, I figure people will get over it, and in the long run the new features will be extremely worth it.

But in the end, it's the content - what people post - that makes this site rock.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

airety said:


> I'm one of the (few?) that really appreciated the cool (color wise, as in not warm colors) look of the site, and how clean it was. The red already bothers me, it's not particularily a color I like to look at when reading...


I can't read this at work anymore for that reason. Maybe he'll give us an option like there is at Clutchcity.net. You can go dark or light there. I think Ars is the same way.

At the same time...kudos for all your hard work DaBullz. Nice makeover.

EDIT: Nice shrinking of the Basketballboards.net logo. Looks good.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Can we add this to our links http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=126384&page=1&pp=15

Just a little incentive for bulls fans.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Warning: Unknown(forum/menu_top.html): failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /global.php(389) : eval()'d code on line 8

Warning: (null)(): Failed opening 'forum/menu_top.html' for inclusion (include_path='.:/usr/lib/php:/usr/local/lib/php') in /global.php(389) : eval()'d code on line 8

Warning: Unknown(forum/bulls_menu.html): failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /global.php(389) : eval()'d code on line 13

Warning: (null)(): Failed opening 'forum/bulls_menu.html' for inclusion (include_path='.:/usr/lib/php:/usr/local/lib/php') in /global.php(389) : eval()'d code on line 13

Warning: Unknown(forum/menu_bottom.html): failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /global.php(389) : eval()'d code on line 18

Warning: (null)(): Failed opening 'forum/menu_bottom.html' for inclusion (include_path='.:/usr/lib/php:/usr/local/lib/php') in /global.php(389) : eval()'d code on line 18


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Interesting:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

GB said:


> Warning: Unknown(forum/menu_top.html): failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /global.php(389) : eval()'d code on line 8
> 
> Warning: (null)(): Failed opening 'forum/menu_top.html' for inclusion (include_path='.:/usr/lib/php:/usr/local/lib/php') in /global.php(389) : eval()'d code on line 8
> 
> ...



Fixed?

It looks good to me.

And the change means, "the spam (red), eggs, sausage, and spam (red) doesn't have much spam (red) in it"


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

My eyes!!! 

j/k. keep up the great work.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Fixed?
> 
> It looks good to me.
> 
> And the change means, "the spam (red), eggs, sausage, and spam (red) doesn't have much spam (red) in it"


Warning: Unknown(forum/bbbmenus/menu_top.html): failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /global.php(389) : eval()'d code on line 8

Warning: (null)(): Failed opening 'forum/bbbmenus/menu_top.html' for inclusion (include_path='.:/usr/lib/php:/usr/local/lib/php') in /global.php(389) : eval()'d code on line 8

Warning: Unknown(forum/bbbmenus/bulls_menu.html): failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /global.php(389) : eval()'d code on line 13

Warning: (null)(): Failed opening 'forum/bbbmenus/bulls_menu.html' for inclusion (include_path='.:/usr/lib/php:/usr/local/lib/php') in /global.php(389) : eval()'d code on line 13

Warning: Unknown(forum/bbbmenus/menu_bottom.html): failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /global.php(389) : eval()'d code on line 18

Warning: (null)(): Failed opening 'forum/bbbmenus/menu_bottom.html' for inclusion (include_path='.:/usr/lib/php:/usr/local/lib/php') in /global.php(389) : eval()'d code on line 18


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

In case you're wondering...

I'm working on making the menu (on left) modular so I can easily implement it on all the other forum pages.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Warning: Unknown(forum/bbbmenus/menu_top.html): failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /global.php(389) : eval()'d code on line 8

Warning: (null)(): Failed opening 'forum/bbbmenus/menu_top.html' for inclusion (include_path='.:/usr/lib/php:/usr/local/lib/php') in /global.php(389) : eval()'d code on line 8

Warning: Unknown(forum/bbbmenus/bulls_menu.html): failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /global.php(389) : eval()'d code on line 13

Warning: (null)(): Failed opening 'forum/bbbmenus/bulls_menu.html' for inclusion (include_path='.:/usr/lib/php:/usr/local/lib/php') in /global.php(389) : eval()'d code on line 13

Warning: Unknown(forum/bbbmenus/menu_bottom.html): failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /global.php(389) : eval()'d code on line 18

Warning: (null)(): Failed opening 'forum/bbbmenus/menu_bottom.html' for inclusion (include_path='.:/usr/lib/php:/usr/local/lib/php') in

still there for me.

and all the links turned white.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

oooh. what happened?

you had the site looking great.

i still see all that stuff at the top that GB posted.

and the thread titles shrunk and are white on a light grey background. can't read them.

:no:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

OK, fixing it as fast as I can.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The menus look perfect to me. Are they still broken for you guys?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Warning: Unknown(./forum/bbbmenus/menu_top.html): failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /global.php(389) : eval()'d code on line 8

Warning: (null)(): Failed opening './forum/bbbmenus/menu_top.html' for inclusion (include_path='.:/usr/lib/php:/usr/local/lib/php') in /global.php(389) : eval()'d code on line 8

Warning: Unknown(./forum/bbbmenus/bulls_menu.html): failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /global.php(389) : eval()'d code on line 13

Warning: (null)(): Failed opening './forum/bbbmenus/bulls_menu.html' for inclusion (include_path='.:/usr/lib/php:/usr/local/lib/php') in /global.php(389) : eval()'d code on line 13

Warning: Unknown(./forum/bbbmenus/menu_bottom.html): failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /global.php(389) : eval()'d code on line 18

Warning: (null)(): Failed opening './forum/bbbmenus/menu_bottom.html' for inclusion (include_path='.:/usr/lib/php:/usr/local/lib/php') in /global.php(389) : eval()'d code on line 18


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Fixed.


(except for all the red)


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

They look good to me now.

but when are you going to add Jared Reiner with the rest of the Bulls players.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

OK, I'll add the IR players...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

The thing relapsed on me and the one links are white again and.


Warning: Unknown(forum/bbbmenus/menu_top.html): failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /global.php(389) : eval()'d code on line 8

Warning: (null)(): Failed opening 'forum/bbbmenus/menu_top.html' for inclusion (include_path='.:/usr/lib/php:/usr/local/lib/php') in /global.php(389) : eval()'d code on line 8

Warning: Unknown(forum/bbbmenus/bulls_menu.html): failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /global.php(389) : eval()'d code on line 13

Warning: (null)(): Failed opening 'forum/bbbmenus/bulls_menu.html' for inclusion (include_path='.:/usr/lib/php:/usr/local/lib/php') in /global.php(389) : eval()'d code on line 13

Warning: Unknown(forum/bbbmenus/menu_bottom.html): failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /global.php(389) : eval()'d code on line 18

Warning: (null)(): Failed opening 'forum/bbbmenus/menu_bottom.html' for inclusion (include_path='.:/usr/lib/php:/usr/local/lib/php') in /global.php(389) : eval()'d code on line 18


whats there that is causing that at the top?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm hacking on the vbulletin php code and it's printing an error

What's weird is it loads for me in my IE browser fine. In firefox, I get the errors, too.

I'll fix it...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

It doesn't work like I think.

But I think it works.

So tell me you don't see the errors anymore, and what browser you use... please.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ok that looks good. 

don't touch anything.

(well, add poor reiner to the roster, i mean, geez!)

i use safari.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> ok that looks good.
> 
> don't touch anything.
> 
> ...


I really apologize.

The good news is I can put these menus up everywhere on the site now, customized per team or otherwise what the forum needs.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I'm going to keep PMing you about it, but I really think adding the players is too much. Everything else is terrific, but there is no need to add the players when rosters are constantly changing. Okay, last time ranting about it.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hong Kong Fooey said:


> I'm going to keep PMing you about it, but I really think adding the players is too much. Everything else is terrific, but there is no need to add the players when rosters are constantly changing. Okay, last time ranting about it.


I'm setting it up so the mods of the various forums can maintain their own links. It isn't the players that's tough, it's all the rest of the links specific to the team. I have no idea what the local newspaper is in Sacramento, but I'm sure the kings mods (or posters) know.


----------



## Qwst25 (Apr 24, 2004)

Hong Kong Fooey said:


> I'm going to keep PMing you about it, but I really think adding the players is too much. Everything else is terrific, but there is no need to add the players when rosters are constantly changing. Okay, last time ranting about it.


I got to disagree. Being able to click on the players names is a great addition. Considering we are writing about these guys in every thread, it's nice to have a quick reference right there on the side. As far as rosters constantly changing, I don't see it at all. The Bulls roster hasn't changed once this season, and most players don't move around until the trade deadline.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Great work Dabullz.


----------



## bulls (Jan 1, 2004)

man im really starting to like this new look.i love the side bar with all the links and roster thats a huge +..outside of it being a bit dark the bulls forum is looking very very nice.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Looks like you've put a lot of work into this, *DaBullz!* 

It appears that I'm in the minority about the sidebar. I do think the links are a good idea (their basically a duplicate of my "favorites" menu), but I have to scroll to the right every time I try to read a page (Microsoft Explorer, 19" monitor). Any chance we could try all of the links on the right side of the page? That way they're there if we want easy access, but out of the way for daily browsing.

Also, how do we disable the "rep power" feature.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Wynn said:


> Looks like you've put a lot of work into this, *DaBullz!*
> 
> It appears that I'm in the minority about the sidebar. I do think the links are a good idea (their basically a duplicate of my "favorites" menu), but I have to scroll to the right every time I try to read a page (Microsoft Explorer, 19" monitor). Any chance we could try all of the links on the right side of the page? That way they're there if we want easy access, but out of the way for daily browsing.
> 
> Also, how do we disable the "rep power" feature.


I'm considering moving the links to the right. However, for the same reasons you want them on the right, others are going to want them on the left. Consider people using PDAs... They'd have to scroll all the way to the right to get at the links, if they use the links a lot...


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> I'm considering moving the links to the right. However, for the same reasons you want them on the right, others are going to want them on the left. *Consider people using PDAs... They'd have to scroll all the way to the right to get at the links, if they use the links a lot...*


Which would even compound their problem more if they are coming to the site to read and respond. I guess the question should be "for what reason do most posters view this site". If it's for the links, they should stay on the left. If it's for the witty reparte', maybe the links should move to the right. We'll likely have as many answers as we have posters, but just voicing my preference.

Again, great job on the overall look.

Any answer on the "rep power"?

Thanks!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Wynn said:


> Which would even compound their problem more if they are coming to the site to read and respond. I guess the question should be "for what reason do most posters view this site". If it's for the links, they should stay on the left. If it's for the witty reparte', maybe the links should move to the right. We'll likely have as many answers as we have posters, but just voicing my preference.
> 
> Again, great job on the overall look.
> 
> ...


Not sure what to do about your issue with rep power yet.


----------



## Qwst25 (Apr 24, 2004)

Is it just me or does it look like the Bull, in the banner, is sticking its tongue out? :biggrin:


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> I'm considering moving the links to the right. However, for the same reasons you want them on the right, others are going to want them on the left. Consider people using PDAs... They'd have to scroll all the way to the right to get at the links, if they use the links a lot...


Actually, for the exact reason you mention above, I should note my strong preference for the links to move the right. When I view this site with my Palm PDA (which is often folks - I'm kind of an addict), currently I have to scroll down through all the links of all the players before I ever see a post. It takes a long while to load to begin with, then longer to scroll down.

I'm sure most people here are using their regular computers to view the site, which I often do as well, so I know this is not an issue for everybody. I also don't know if it would looks strange with the links on the right. It would certainly help me out in my particular situation. As Wynn says above, to me the posts are more important than the links, of course.

In general, I'm just so impressed with your effort to better these boards. I love hanging out here, and I'm going to throw a little money in the direction of bbb.net via Paypal (regardless of whether you change things to fit my suggestions :biggrin: ). I'm sure upgrading costs money, and I respect what you guys are doing here.

I urge all of you who can spare a few dollars to do the same. I have no knowledge of the financials of running this board. I'm happy to see we have more advertisers. I just get so much more than $10 worth out of this board each year.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

DMD,

Check out: http://basketballboards.net/forum/archive/index.php/
This is a PDA friendly version of the page. Just FYI.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

OK, I'll try it on the right, but probably do it tomorrow night.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

RetroDreams said:


> DMD,
> 
> Check out: http://basketballboards.net/forum/archive/index.php/
> This is a PDA friendly version of the page. Just FYI.


Thanks, Retro


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

RetroDreams said:


> DMD,
> 
> Check out: http://basketballboards.net/forum/archive/index.php/
> This is a PDA friendly version of the page. Just FYI.


You're kidding! This is very exciting. I'm going to try it out!

RetroDreams, good to "hear your voice" again.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

OK, so no need to move the links to the right.

In all my years of webmastering, the links have always belonged on the left ;-)


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

DB, the site looks awesome. I love the links and all of the information you added on the left side, great work! :yes:


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> RetroDreams, good to "hear your voice" again.


Yeah, I hope we hear more from him!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Retro and DaBullz, I'm encountering some strange things on the mobile site/archive. How often does it update itself? It's looked exactly the same for the last 20 minutes I've been playing with it, and it's now missing some threads.

Also, to what email address would I submit a Paypal donation. I've forgotten.

Thanks,
DMD


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Retro and DaBullz, I'm encountering some strange things on the mobile site/archive. How often does it update itself? It's looked exactly the same for the last 20 minutes I've been playing with it, and it's now missing some threads.
> 
> Also, to what email address would I submit a Paypal donation. I've forgotten.
> 
> ...


I'm going to have to look at the text version of the site. It says "archive" so maybe it really is, and is only updated periodically.

PM GymRat to make a donation.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> I'm going to have to look at the text version of the site. It says "archive" so maybe it really is, and is only updated periodically.
> 
> PM GymRat to make a donation.


The text version of the site is doing some wacky stuff. I have three browsers on my Palm, Blazer, the standard browser (not so fast for text), Xiino, a third party browser which is good for text, and Eudora, which is old and has some bizarre issues. 

When I load the page on Blazer, everything works as it should. When I load it on Eudora or Xiino, the newest threads come up at the bottom of page 60, the last page? How strange.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> The text version of the site is doing some wacky stuff. I have three browsers on my Palm, Blazer, the standard browser (not so fast for text), Xiino, a third party browser which is good for text, and Eudora, which is old and has some bizarre issues.
> 
> When I load the page on Blazer, everything works as it should. When I load it on Eudora or Xiino, the newest threads come up at the bottom of page 60, the last page? How strange.


cookies?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> cookies?


Cleared my cookies. That's not it.  (At least one browser works!)


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Cleared my cookies. That's not it.  (At least one browser works!)


I'm thinking two of your browsers don't handle the cookies right.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> I'm thinking two of your browsers don't handle the cookies right.


On that note, Retro and DaBullz, I have some suggestions for making the mobile board tick a little better.

1. It must update itself almost automatically. I don't know if that's practical/possible/adds any extra expense/compromises something on the new board here.

2. The mobile board should be an independent web page that doesn't require any cookies to get to. Mobile devices come with all degrees of sophistication, and some people may get shut out. I don't think it would be difficult to make an independent page, but then again, I don't know how to do it myself, so what do I know.

3. There must be a limit to the number of threads per page. Maybe 14, like one of the smaller settings you have on this page. Accordingly, there would also have to be a button to go to the last page of a thread. Basically, no one would want to scroll through all 1400 replies to see the latest post in the "Crawford Update" thread.

4. This is the least important suggestion. I think there should be less threads on a page, and I also think the page numbers should be at the bottom as opposed to the top of the page. I think the first thing people will want to see is the most recent posts, especially if there's so many of the new ones on the first page.

It is not so important to me that I get to post when I'm on my Palm, just view. Not that many fancy features are needed.

Here's an example of a site that works really well on all my browsers. Treocentral, a great site for people who have the Palm Treo phones, has a discussion section for regular online viewing. 

http://discussion.treocentral.com/index.php?styleid=1

Here is their mobile site for discussion:

http://treo.discussion.treocentral.com/index.php?styleid=12

Thanks for checking this out. And I'm about to send you a PM with more on this topic, DaBullz.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

on a slightly different topic related to the new look/software:

an odd side effect of the poll voting threads is that everytime someone votes - but doesn't necessarily post - the thread appears as "unread" in bold. and when you click on it, expecting a new reply, there is none. 

fyi.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> on a slightly different topic related to the new look/software:
> 
> an odd side effect of the poll voting threads is that everytime someone votes - but doesn't necessarily post - the thread appears as "unread" in bold. and when you click on it, expecting a new reply, there is none.
> 
> fyi.


It's a feature.

If the only way the poll gets bumped is when someone posts, then a lot of people will miss the results.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Having a mobile version is great


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Mikedc said:


> Having a mobile version is great


I see the mobile version is now updating immediately with each post. Awesome!


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Okay, now that the mobile issue has been addressed, any chance of us getting porn and stock quotes on the site?

Hopefully,

ScottMay


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

An easier option Dabullz, is to add another styleid just for pda's and smart phones.

http://www.thumped.com/bbs/?styleid=26 
http://treo.discussion.treocentral.com/index.php?styleid=12
http://www.palmforums.org/forums/index.php?styleid=17


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> It's a feature.
> 
> If the only way the poll gets bumped is when someone posts, then a lot of people will miss the results.


I don't like this feature. It is a bit of a waste of time for regualr posters but even more so for mods looking for problems to fix. If a poster cares about the results of a poll, they can go find them.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

Qwst25 said:


> Is Reiner going to get any props in the links?


OK?
this is being done deliberately
:no:


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

Looks good


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

fleetwood macbull said:


> OK?
> this is being done deliberately
> :no:


look on the side, is it Shirley? Is it Dupree? No its Reiner!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

More changes coming tonight.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Reneir's photo is at the top of the Bulls forum "home" page.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

I like the photos across the top. Still voting for moving the sidebar to the other side of the page. Am I the only one here who has to scroll across the page everytime I read a message? I can't imagine that anyone else likes to do that either.

As always, thanks *DaBullz!*


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Wynn said:


> I like the photos across the top. Still voting for moving the sidebar to the other side of the page. Am I the only one here who has to scroll across the page everytime I read a message? I can't imagine that anyone else likes to do that either.
> 
> As always, thanks *DaBullz!*


I like those pics at the top, too. I think it's hilarious that you threw in the Bulls top 8 players, and then Jared Reiner sitting pretty there. :laugh: No Othella though, makes me sad. :sad: 

:wink:


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Wynn said:


> I like the photos across the top. Still voting for moving the sidebar to the other side of the page. Am I the only one here who has to scroll across the page everytime I read a message? I can't imagine that anyone else likes to do that either.
> [/b]


You're not the only one. I am all for moving that to the right. I generally believe in the "less is more" line of thinking and I think the page looks a little cluttered right now with all the stuff at the top. Just my opinion.

All in all, though, props to DaBullz for making many improvements.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Yes, the actual threads need to be on the left-most portion of the screen, while all the links can be moved to the right-most portion of the screen. I, too, find myself having to scroll over just to read threads everytime the page loads.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

PC Load Letter said:


> You're not the only one. I am all for moving that to the right. I generally believe in the "less is more" line of thinking and I think the page looks a little cluttered right now with all the stuff at the top. Just my opinion.
> 
> All in all, though, props to DaBullz for making many improvements.


the links work well for me on the left - so i guess it's six of one, half a dozen of the other, ya know?

but i COMPLETELY agree with PC about the cluttered look at the top of the page. WAY, WAY too much going on. i think you (or gym rat) could lose the "chicago bulls" type above the bulls logo (as discussed in a PM earlier) and the skyline shot of chicago. even eliminating the box around that would help to clean it up.

and the player photos, while nice, really don't add much to the overall look of the banner. i say lose them too. it just looks way too busy. 

but again, great work to get the site working better! 



:biggrin:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

looking _much better_ already.

now, just to fuss a little...take the basketballboard.net logo and tagline, reduce the size slightly, like 3% and lower it as a unit so the bottom lines up "flush" with the bottom of the "no (more) excuses" line. but before you do that, close up some of the line spacing in between the "Chicago Bulls" and the excuses line. just a skosh. just tweaking!

sorry. i'll stop now.





:biggrin:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The big blue banner at the top of pages with the default look/feel (like the home page) is 1024 wide. Add in the window decorations (like scroll bar on right) and the banner ends up forcing the tables into which the pages are rendered to be too wide for a 1024 wide screen.

The HTML is designed to adjust to fit virtually any sized window.

Are those of you with 1024 wide screens (1024x768) having issues with the Bulls' forum? It doesn't have the big banner on it, and I can resize my browser to a very narrow width and not have to scroll....


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> The big blue banner at the top of pages with the default look/feel (like the home page) is 1024 wide. Add in the window decorations (like scroll bar on right) and the banner ends up forcing the tables into which the pages are rendered to be too wide for a 1024 wide screen.
> 
> The HTML is designed to adjust to fit virtually any sized window.
> 
> Are those of you with 1024 wide screens (1024x768) having issues with the Bulls' forum? It doesn't have the big banner on it, and I can resize my browser to a very narrow width and not have to scroll....


The banner has been fixed. If someone with a 1024 wide screen would let me know if there's still issues, I'd appreciate it.

Try the home or forums links on the left.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> The big blue banner at the top of pages with the default look/feel (like the home page) is 1024 wide. Add in the window decorations (like scroll bar on right) and the banner ends up forcing the tables into which the pages are rendered to be too wide for a 1024 wide screen.
> 
> The HTML is designed to adjust to fit virtually any sized window.
> 
> Are those of you with 1024 wide screens (1024x768) having issues with the Bulls' forum? It doesn't have the big banner on it, and I can resize my browser to a very narrow width and not have to scroll....


I've always had my computer on the smaller (larger?) setting. Am viewing now at (1024x768) and it works perfectly. Do you guys really browse at this setting all the time?! Everything just seems so small to me. I guess I could get used to it, but I can't imagine it would be good on the eyes.

I normally have the screen images set much larger for readiung and writing music.... this small would really be a drag.

[edit]Actually, though, at this setting the page looks great. In fact, putting all 12 players from the active roster across the top would balance that part of the page better, too. Make sure they are up there AFTER Reiner, though. He definitely deserves 9th billing over O'Hare, the Sausage, and the Mythical Beast.[/edit]


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Wynn said:


> I've always had my computer on the smaller (larger?) setting. Am viewing now at (1024x768) and it works perfectly. Do you guys really browse at this setting all the time? Everything just seems so small. I guess I could get used to it, but I can't imagine it would be good on the eyes.
> 
> I normally have the screen images set much larger for readiung and writing music.... this small would really be a drag.


My screen is 1600x1200, and my browser is a window a bit more than half the screen wide. The size of things is fine for me...

I think all browsers have a setting to allow you to increase the fonts sizes.

If you go hi-res (like 1600x1200), you can also tweak all your desktop things to be bigger. Stuff like height of your title bars, fonts, and so on.

Hi-res is always better, IMO, because you can use a bigger font, say, and have it look way better than a smaller font on a lower-res screen. The fonts would look the same size on either, just more definition on the higher resolution.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I was REALLY tempted to put Jamal's photo on the far right. Considering the Crawford Update thread is so huge here.

It would be an inside joke, though, and a lot of new visitors wouldn't get it.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> My screen is 1600x1200, and my browser is a window a bit more than half the screen wide. The size of things is fine for me...


This is beyond the scope of this site, but I'm very interested.... my screen doesn't have a 1600x1200 setting. Is this because I'm on a PC and you're on a Unix, Mac, or other? What size is your monitor? On my 19" PC this just seems very small. Clearly I'm seeing everything okay, though, so it may just be a matter of what I've gotten used to. I can only imagine how tiny the print is at the higher setting.

Again, has nothing to do with the tweaking, this is just for my own edification.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> It would be an inside joke, though, and a lot of new visitors wouldn't get it.


I imagine after one or two days of reading they'd figure it out pretty quickly.



In fact, you should do it. Make it a pre-requisite that before any new member posts they must read and be able to quote in detail entire lengths of the "Crawford update thread". There must be a way to require a passed quiz before they can post?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Wynn said:


> This is beyond the scope of this site, but I'm very interested.... my screen doesn't have a 1600x1200 setting. Is this because I'm on a PC and you're on a Unix, Mac, or other? What size is your monitor? On my 19" PC this just seems very small. Clearly I'm seeing everything okay, though, so it may just be a matter of what I've gotten used to. I can only imagine how tiny the print is at the higher setting.
> 
> Again, has nothing to do with the tweaking, this is just for my own edification.


It all depends on your monitor and graphics card.

I use XP.

Right click on your desktop and select properties from the menu.

Click on the settings tab. You can select the highest resolution your monitor/graphics card supports.

Then click on the Appearance tab. You can now tweak all the various settings for how the windows and text are displayed.

You can click "apply" button to see your changes take effect. When finished, click OK.

I think if you click cancel, all the changes you try are not permanent (won't stick after a reboot).


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> I was REALLY tempted to put Jamal's photo on the far right. Considering the Crawford Update thread is so huge here.
> 
> It would be an inside joke, though, and a lot of new visitors wouldn't get it.


now, _that_ would be too funny.

it's looking really good dabullz! did you shrink the bbb.net logo, cause it looks better - but now for some reason i cannot see the bull logo - maybe you are still tweaking. 

fwiw: my screen is set at 1024x768 (one of the standard size settings on the G4 ibook) and the whole thing fits, the type isn't small, and i don't have to scroll to see the links/message area.

EDIT: ok now i see the logo.




:biggrin:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> now, _that_ would be too funny.
> 
> it's looking really good dabullz! did you shrink the bbb.net logo, cause it looks better - but now for some reason i cannot see the bull logo - maybe you are still tweaking.
> 
> ...


Is the logo there? I see it.

Try a reload (shift-reload, or whatever forces a full reload)


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Just adjusted my text size to 125% and it makes all the difference in the world. Now everything fits, I can read everything, and I'll stop whining about the links on the left. Thanks a bunch, *DaBullz!*, I may not be a better man for your help, but I know that much more about my computer, now.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> The big blue banner at the top of pages with the default look/feel (like the home page) is 1024 wide. Add in the window decorations (like scroll bar on right) and the banner ends up forcing the tables into which the pages are rendered to be too wide for a 1024 wide screen.
> 
> The HTML is designed to adjust to fit virtually any sized window.
> 
> Are those of you with 1024 wide screens (1024x768) having issues with the Bulls' forum? It doesn't have the big banner on it, and I can resize my browser to a very narrow width and not have to scroll....


Just so you know DaBullz, I can't see the whole screen on the homepage (I can on the Bulls page) despite the fact that my screen is at 1024x768. Is this the way it is for everybody?

(Still waiting for an updated mobile page. Sorry, I had to.)


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Just so you know DaBullz, I can't see the whole screen on the homepage (I can on the Bulls page) despite the fact that my screen is at 1024x768. Is this the way it is for everybody?
> 
> (Still waiting for an updated mobile page. Sorry, I had to.)


Is this the banner you see at the top of the home page?










If not, then you need to hit shift-reload (hold down shift, click the reload button) on the home page.

I can resize my browser VERY narrow on the home page and it all still fits.

Are you talking about the very home page or the forums (list of forums) page?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Is this the banner you see at the top of the home page?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm talking about the VERY home page, if I just type in basketballboards.net and see what happens.

It's not the banner causing the problem. From right to left below the banner I see 
1. the links 
2. a small version of my user CP 
3. a news story or post (currently Kismet's post on the new Eastern Conference)
4. bbb.net statistics

I can't see everything across.

The Bulls forum works very well for me though.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> I'm talking about the VERY home page, if I just type in basketballboards.net and see what happens.
> 
> It's not the banner causing the problem. From right to left below the banner I see
> 1. the links
> ...


Hmmm.... If I increase the font size 2 times with Mozilla on the homepage, the word "basketball.net" (statistics) makes the right not visible if I make the browser less wide. 

But at normal font size, it's perfect for me.

Can you do a screen capture of that window and post it here as an attachment?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Hmmm.... If I increase the font size 2 times with Mozilla on the homepage, the word "basketball.net" (statistics) makes the right not visible if I make the browser less wide.
> 
> But at normal font size, it's perfect for me.
> 
> Can you do a screen capture of that window and post it here as an attachment?


Sure, if you tell me how to do a screen capture on Windows XP, I will. :biggrin: 

That must be the difference, that I'm using Windows and Internet Explorer and you are I believe using a Mac and Mozilla.

I'll keep looking into how to do a screen capture.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Sure, if you tell me how to do a screen capture on Windows XP, I will. :biggrin:
> 
> That must be the difference, that I'm using Windows and Internet Explorer and you are I believe using a Mac and Mozilla.
> 
> I'll keep looking into how to do a screen capture.


shift-prt sc (shift + print screen keys) copies the screen to the clipboard.

You can paste it into MS paint and save out the file.

OK

I see the problem.

IE is putting the photos in the 2nd article next to eachother. Mozilla wraps them so the tables are the correct size.

One sec. Lemme put up a new home page story.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Try now. I think it workee for you now.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Try now. I think it workee for you now.


That's it! Looks just right now. :yes:

Really nice additions to the front page, by the way.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> That's it! Looks just right now. :yes:


Did the old site ever work well for you? I think for 2 years I never saw the whole page in my browser (because of the big banner on top).


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Did the old site ever work well for you? I think for 2 years I never saw the whole page in my browser (because of the big banner on top).


Yeah, I think it was the same for me.


----------



## thunderspirit (Jun 25, 2002)

gotta tell ya, guys, the site looks awesome. almost professional, even. :biggrin:

keep up the good work!


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

Did you guys just add the banghead emoticon? I love that one. I don't remember that one being here before. Now if you could add the raised eyebrow one off yahoo and the buzzed out eye face realgm has, I'd be ecstatic. :wink:

The site does look really good though. Keep up the good work.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

If you attach emoticons to a post here, I'll add them.


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> If you attach emoticons to a post here, I'll add them.


Nice. Thanks!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Added and ready for abuse.


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Added and ready for abuse.



lol 

First to use the new faces. 


:eek8: :raised_ey


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

why did you guys change the emoticon choices?

i think these should be the default ones, because they are more than likely used more frequently than the dancing yellow banana and mr. clown face:




:biggrin: 

:eek8: 

:yes: 

:laugh: 

 

 

:wink: 

:no: 

 

and my personal favorite :none:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

You guys want to see a emoticon that may cause riots?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> You guys want to see a emoticon that may cause riots?


Lovely. I think I just found one my new favorites. I'm going to save it on my computer, just to use it.


----------



## DMD (Mar 3, 2005)

DaBullz, can we get an option in our user CP to disable the links on the side just like we can disable avatars? Or does that not really work (or too much work for you guys)?

I'm still desperately trying to get this site to work on my palm, with little luck.

(By the way, I'm trying a new username DMD to be cookied in when I visit over the web via Palm. I'm trying to see if using a different set of preferences might make things better.)


----------



## DMD (Mar 3, 2005)

DMD said:


> DaBullz, can we get an option in our user CP to disable the links on the side just like we can disable avatars? Or does that not really work (or too much work for you guys)?
> 
> I'm still desperately trying to get this site to work on my palm, with little luck.
> 
> (By the way, I'm trying a new username DMD to be cookied in when I visit over the web via Palm. I'm trying to see if using a different set of preferences might make things better.)



You know what DaBullz, never mind. I don't think that would really solve my problem either.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I wish you could do a screen dump so I could see what you see...


----------



## DMD (Mar 3, 2005)

DaBullz said:


> I wish you could do a screen dump so I could see what you see...


Everything looks fine on my PC at this point DaBullz. 

What I'm trying to get right is my palm device. 

Last week I finally splurged and bought a Treo 650, the new gold standard of pda cell phones. The thing is amazing. I was so excited about the mobile page retro told me about, but it turns out that it requires cookies to use, and now, on this brand new toy, none of the four browsers I have fine deal well with the cookie needed on this page. The browsers seem to do other cookies well. 

So your palm page doesn't work for my palm. So basically all I can get on my palm is the archive, which starts with posts from 2002 or 2003, or the full site.

I can just go to the full site, which I usually do, but it takes a while to load, and it's not optimim for such a small screen.

edit: BTW, if you really want some screen dumps from my palm, I can work on that.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Yeah, I was talking about the palm...

Both vb2 and vb3 create some pretty long cookie strings. Palm's generally are considered low-memory devices, so the browsers probably skimp on the memory needed to store the big cookie.

I think in your control panel settings for vb2, you could turn off cookies and use a key passed via the URL. I don't see this option for vb3, though.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Yeah, I was talking about the palm...
> 
> Both vb2 and vb3 create some pretty long cookie strings. Palm's generally are considered low-memory devices, so the browsers probably skimp on the memory needed to store the big cookie.
> 
> I think in your control panel settings for vb2, you could turn off cookies and use a key passed via the URL. I don't see this option for vb3, though.


OK, here's a lot of screen shots from my new Treo 650, using its main browser, Blazer 4.0. The resolution on the palm is 320 by 320.

It I go to the main site...


I wade through the first three shots and more just to scroll down to the posts. For the most part, Blazer tries to put everything in a vertical column, although you can see it doesn't quite get there on this site.

The next shot shows was the threads look like. Not bad, after you wade through the other stuff.

Next we see what a post looks like. Pretty good, except all the signatures and whatnot.

See the next post for my attempts at viewing the archive/pda site.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

The next few shots are of the archive. There's also a shot of a thread from the archive. When I click on the PDA link, nothing happens, so I just come back to the same page with more articles on top about drafting Yao Ming.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

lol. J-will post.

I'm telling ya. mobile styleid. a fully functional stripped down version of this site will cure it.

http://www.vbulletin.com/forum/showthread.php?t=108640


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Just for the records, here's some screenshots of a board that works very well on a palm (not surprisingly, because it's treocentral.com's mobile site).

Here's the url of the mail pda page:
http://treo.treocentral.com/

Here's the url of the discussion board page:
http://treo.discussion.treocentral.com/index.php?styleid=12

Pic #1: top of the mobile discussion page
Pic #2: a view of some of the forum options
Pic #3: top of a thread
Pic #4: a short thread, showing just how compact everything is
Pic #5: the bottom of a thread page, showing an option to click to the next page

Could the mobile site be set up at a url like http://mobile.basketballboards.net? If it was one a separate page like that, it wouldn't need cookies, right?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

4 announcements, 3 stickies...takes a while to get to the 'meat' of the board.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> why did you guys change the emoticon choices?
> 
> *i think these should be the default ones, because they are more than likely used more frequently than the dancing yellow banana and mr. clown face:*
> 
> ...



am bumping my own post. 

plus i agree with GB about losing some of the announcements at the top.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I will delete the arcade announcement.

The others stay for a little while more.

This thread can get unstuck in about a week or maybe less. We can use the help desk instead. It's been useful to get feedback and peoples' requests done, but the look may be pretty close to settled for a while.


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

How do I pause a game on the arcade? I did it once on accident but I can't find out how to do it when I want.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

ChiBulls2315 said:


> How do I pause a game on the arcade? I did it once on accident but I can't find out how to do it when I want.


Ask superdave, he's the expert ;-)


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Ask superdave, he's the expert ;-)



It's P. Duh. :banghead:


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Ask superdave, he's the expert ;-)


Whoa.... random cheapshot from the Admin of BB.net. I see your Admin priviledges hasn't changed you one bit.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

superdave said:


> Whoa.... random cheapshot from the Admin of BB.net. I see your Admin priviledges hasn't changed you one bit.


Cheapshot?

Not intended to be one.

You have a massive score at Tetris and must have played the games a lot. I haven't.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Cheapshot?
> 
> Not intended to be one.
> 
> You have a massive score at Tetris and must have played the games a lot. I haven't.


I thought (wrongly) that you were implying I was cheating on the game or something. My mistake 

:clown:


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

superdave said:


> I thought (wrongly) that you were implying I was cheating on the game or something. My mistake
> 
> :clown:



W/ all the arcade scores the score that amazes me the most is the 62 put up on Simon. :worship:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*is anyone else clicking on the last post in a thread only to be taken to the top of the page and not the post that was clicked on?*


not that scrolling down the page is a terrible hardship, mind you, just pointing out that it seems to be working differently today.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> *is anyone else clicking on the last post in a thread only to be taken to the top of the page and not the post that was clicked on?*
> 
> 
> not that scrolling down the page is a terrible hardship, mind you, just pointing out that it seems to be working differently today.


I'm experiencing the same problem. It will take me to the page I left off on, but not to the post.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

There's an ad at the bottom of the page that's causing the problem.

I'm working on fixing it.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

That illinois e-file banner is killing me.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Some forums have it where you can see who is posting in a particular thread/forum. You can see it becayse by having there names in italics while they are posting. Is that possible to get something like that on bbb?


----------



## Sigifrith (Nov 10, 2002)

Please put the Previous Thread / Next Thread links
at the top also.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> There's an ad at the bottom of the page that's causing the problem.
> 
> I'm working on fixing it.


how is that going?

and what is this RPG character thingy? i am guessing it has to do with the arcade games. 

_i find it ruins the graphic aesthetic of my username/title/avatar and it offends my delicate artistic sensibility!!_ 

is there anyway a person can choose to eliminate it? i don't mean to be a pain, but since i am not inclined to participate in the games on the site, i don't really need this. or could it be moved to be BELOW the avatar??

i am serious. I HATE IT. 

sometimes LESS IS MORE!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Let me know if you see the problem with the showthread going to the wrong article now. I think I fixed it.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

it is fixed! thanks.

and thanks for moving the RPG thingy below the avatars...i do think it looks better that way.



:greatjob:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> it is fixed! thanks.
> 
> and thanks for moving the RPG thingy below the avatars...i do think it looks better that way.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I think the RPG thingy is in a better place. When I first install some of these additions, I'm just following instructions, step-by-step. After seeing it come alive on the board, I'm in a better position to make changes like this one.

The browser not going to the right article was a bug in one of those improvements, and I was able to track it down and report it to the author.

Regards


----------



## MGoBlue4 (Nov 6, 2003)

Can we fix the website so I don't have to scroll over to the left every time I click a new thread?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Notice the new post icons below the edit box when you create a new thread?

If you choose one when you create a new thread, the forum home page will look a lot nicer.

Just a FYI


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Notice the new post icons below the edit box when you create a new thread?
> 
> If you choose one when you create a new thread, the forum home page will look a lot nicer.
> 
> Just a FYI


Too Much!!!!

Makes the page WAY too busy.


----------



## numlock (Feb 8, 2003)

As an international fan/viewer a clock that counted down until the game started would be a nice addition imo. Since the game start like midnight or later you are a bit tired and dont wanna go through the timedifference and daylights savings when they apply.

Also what about customizing the links on the left since i atleast have little use of an atlanta link for instance and then what about letting the links follow you down as you scrolled which would help on large threads?


----------



## flow (Apr 3, 2005)

What's with the "bottom to top" layout? Very off-putting, and counter-intuitive.


----------

